# Suggestions Please for a Newbie's 5.1 setup..!!



## fairfield448 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello All,

A couple of years ago I purchased a Panasonic 55VT30 with the hopes of beginning my first home theater setup; however, with a ton on "life stuff" ensuing, I was never able to really get things started until recently. My hope is to get a good 5.1 surround setup, and am thinking that in total I'd like to ultimately spend in the $3-4,000 range. The only caveat is, I cannot buy everything at once, so I'd like to slowly build the setup, and I figure it would make more sense to buy the speakers first, then the receiver last as those are what seem to always change the most, technologically-speaking? I also wasn't sure if you were better off trying to buy all of the same brand of a speaker, or not..

I'd like the have two main speakers by the TV, a center channel, a subwoofer and two speakers opposite the towers. I wasn't sure if it was beneficial for the 4 main speaker you have to be the same, or if it made more sense to have 2 tower floor-standing ones, then two smaller "satellite" speakers opposite those? The room my TV is in is approximately 20'L x 12'W x 15'H with a cathedral ceiling. Any suggestions would be great and I'd really appreciate them; I've been combing through the "The Official $1,000 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event Results" Thread to see if I could just pull some good ideas from that, and if anyone could suggest anything from that, then once again, it'd really be a big help..!! Thanks so much for your time..!! 

Steve


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Focal is still a strong option, and this is a serious good price

the 727V
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Triple-6-1/2-Tower-Speaker-PAIR-Havana/1.html

the center CC701V
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...al-6-1/2-Drivers-Center-Speaker-Havana/1.html

for surrounds, 705V here
http://www.musicdirect.com/p-41245-focal-chorus-705v-bookshelf-speakers-pr.aspx

For 5.1 while nothing is written in stone - the surrounds usually go to the sides.

Power Sound Audio, SVS and HSU - are good places for subwoofer choices

I would buy a sub before doing the surrounds.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am in favor of matched speakers for center, front, and surround. This is particularly true with less expensive speakers, which are more likely to have coloration that might exacerbate any differences in sensitivity and linearity.

I personally like the Arx speakers.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you considered used equipment? The savings could get you going faster possibly with better equipment just test anything very well before buying it. I would try to get an avr and your main (l/r) speakers first then add a "matching" center channel then sub and surrounds after that. Also no matter what you buy listen to it first make sure your happy with your purchase don't buy just because someone said something's good.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

First, why 4 mains?
I also recommed accesoires for less for an excellent deal on an AVR (Denon & Onkyo are reliable brands)
I agree with B listening is key, if at all possible go out and listen to different speakers to see what YOU like. If that isn't posible then HTS recommended speakers per dollar amount is great place to start. ARX is a recent winner and an excellent speaker. As for subs I own an SVS cylinder, however the HSU VT is another great option (I look their ability to convert from sealed to ported, I personally beleive that music other then hip hop sound beter with a sealed sub)


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm with Leonard on the Arx speakers. Depending on where you will be placing the center & rear speakers will determine which models to buy. You can send Jon an email, I find him very easy & helpful to talk to.

[email protected]

You can also call him @ (800) 992-7252. He will be happy to advise you on what will meet your needs.


----------



## fairfield448 (Dec 28, 2013)

Gentlemen, thank you so much for the advice and suggestions..!! Greatly appreciated and I now have a good place to start..!!


----------



## fairfield448 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi B-one, a work colleague of mine had pointed me to Ecost to look for a refurbed AVR, like a Denon one, etc. Any thoughts on receivers in general?


----------



## fairfield448 (Dec 28, 2013)

So lcaillo are you suggesting Arx A5's as the mains and Arx A1b's as the surrounds, with the Arx A2rx's as the center channel? Thanks!


----------



## fairfield448 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi Andre,

At one point a friend of mine had suggested suggested Monitor Audio RX-1 silver speakers the compact ones, as the mains and the surrounds (4 total in all). I wasn't able to hear these at any store near where I live, so that was why I was unsure if if was a smart idea to literally use 4 of the same speakers, two up front by the tv, and two essentially opposite..


----------



## fairfield448 (Dec 28, 2013)

B- one said:


> Have you considered used equipment? The savings could get you going faster possibly with better equipment just test anything very well before buying it. I would try to get an avr and your main (l/r) speakers first then add a "matching" center channel then sub and surrounds after that. Also no matter what you buy listen to it first make sure your happy with your purchase don't buy just because someone said something's good.


B-one I completely agree and am looking to see if there are any specialty stores in Maryland where or live, and if not hopefully in Virginia or DC. There was Tweeter here for a long time but unfortunately that folded. This is now, unfortunately a far-cry from the 80's where these places were everywhere and a lot of fun to visit..

And everyone, apologies for not quoting a response like this one, I used the quick reply option too soon then realized I couldn't edit and delete those responses..


----------



## fairfield448 (Dec 28, 2013)

zieglj01 said:


> Focal is still a strong option, and this is a serious good price
> 
> the 727V
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Triple-6-1/2-Tower-Speaker-PAIR-Havana/1.html
> ...


Thanks very much zieglj01, I am definitely going to check these out..!! :T


----------

